
Science vs Religion (humor) - nreece
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa74/harrowlawl/sciencevsreligion.jpg
======
almost
Please don't post or upvote crap like this! Not only is it inane and
pointless, it will attract the kind of people who like inane and pointless.
Those new people will start posting and voting and pretty soon we'll have
another Reddit on our hands.

And let's not get into a stupid science vs. religion discussion. I very much
doubt anyone has anything interesting to say which we haven't all heard a
million times (or thereabouts) before.

------
mark-t
Oh no, not again.

------
jamiequint
-> reddit.com

~~~
mhartl
Indeed.

------
menloparkbum
This cartoon is all wrong. Religion is cooler than science when dragons are
involved.

------
idigthought
this is childish.

------
nazgulnarsil
I'm sick of science and religion being presented as a dichotomy. idiots should
NOT get the same billing as science. Science is about how the world works.
Religion is Harry Potter (children's fiction).

~~~
aaronblohowiak
that's a bit reductionist. religion is also the collection of traditions,
social organizations, and a good dose of how to tell right from wrong. now if
you dislike the traditions, social organizations, and particular takes on
right/wrong, thats one thing. to dismiss the entire institution of religion as
merely being fantasy is as incorrect as saying that newtonian physics are an
accurate and complete representation of reality.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
nope. i'm done. rational people have been making allowances for religion for
way too long. take your nonsense elsewhere.

~~~
jamiequint
intolerant atheists are just as bad as intolerant christians or muslims

~~~
jamiequint
is that a downmod because you don't want to make yourself face the truth?

